# Campagnolo gum rubber brake hoods - Nuovo Record



## highwheel431

Does anyone know if there are any reproduction gum rubber brake hoods for Campy Nuovo Record levers?  c1975


----------



## bikecrazy

Hard to find and expensive. there are re-pops on the bay but they are not great. Some people use Dia-comp hoods. I did and they fit fine.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

These should be easily reproduced using some originals.
They could be laser copied and 3-D printed in plastic for making molds.
A synthetic rubber could be used that resembles natural rubber.


----------



## schwinnderella

There is a guy who frequntly posts on the classic rendezvous forum who reproduces these. I have heard they are very nice but not cheap.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Please post a link to it?


----------



## schwinnderella

Here is classic rendezvous
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/
if you do a search you will see posts by a Robbie Fellows who does campy and also universal repro hoods.
I have also heard that these Dia compe 204 hoods from velo orage are a reasonable fit and only $10.00 a pair.
http://store.velo-orange.com/index....dia-compe-hoods-for-202-204-brake-levers.html


----------



## highwheel431

*Campy gun hoods*

Here us the actual page for reproductions from Vintage Bicycle Parts:

http://00eda5d.netsolhost.com/brakes.html


----------

